# Ramps on the Yellow?



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but...

Are there public ramps on the Yellow River? Is there one at Hwy 87 that's useable? I passed a place at the end of Ward Basin Road that had a ramp on my way out of BW Bay last week, there were some RV's there... is that a public ramp?

Not sure which boat I'm pulling... either my center console, or if I can get it ready to go, I'd rather take my jonboat. Have a 4WD SUV doing the towing. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

If you google yellow river ramps there is a site that comes up that has pictures and information on all the ramps. Destinfishingguide.com. There are two at the end of ward basin that are 5 dollar use. The one on 87 is closed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Millers bluff and fishers old mill road is probably only good for your John boat and guest like you can launch a good size boat but last time I was up there water was low going south around the log Jam. North of 10 was very low not really a place for a boat a week ago not sure what this rain has changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think the only time I ever fished yellow was right at the mouth in a kayak and I put in at the old Nichols seafood ramp. - so I guess I crossed blackwater bay to get there?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I think the only time I ever fished yellow was right at the mouth in a kayak and I put in at the old Nichols seafood ramp. - so I guess I crossed blackwater bay to get there?




Geez! I'm awesome!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

There are 4 or more places to launch off Ward Basin. The one that puts you in Yellow River is Brown's which is where you saw the campers. It cost $5 and anyone can use it. I launch at The Fish Camp which is right up the road. Same price, but the new owner is very nice and I choose to give her my money.

Going north there are numerous ramps all the way up to Hwy 2. If I fished above Holt I would use the smaller boat. But if you catch the river with plenty of water you can go from Brown's to Milligan in a few hours.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

One of them is private, miller's I think, another one isn't big enough for much of any boat. Guess lake is nice, browns is ok, rivers edge is nice, that's as far as I've been.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok thanks all for the replies. Main questions were the ramp at the end of Ward Basin Road, and whether the one at 87 was closed. Appreciate the info!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ward basin ramp is browns, coueys is just up the road from there. 87 is closed


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

It is called The Fish Camp. Ms. Couey sold it years ago. Although many people still recer to it as Couey's.

What fish are you targeting?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Trying to find some largemouth that are bigger than the 10-inchers I've managed so far. Perdido River is actually closer to me but the usgs data looks like it might be a bit swollen. I have heard the Yellow tends to clear a little faster so thought I might try up steam a little. Not sure where I should put in yet, still learning as I go. Torn between Browns or somewhere upstream.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

If I was going to fish for freshwater fish I would launch at Brown's and go above 87. Down below Brown's you can catch an occasional bass, but are more likely to hang a redfish or speckled trout, which is not a bad thing. Both will hit the same lures you use for bass.

If you have an Eglin permit you could launch at Boiling Springs which is above 87. I don't know where you live, but if you don't mind the drive you might do as well going to Holt and launch at River's Edge or Guest Lake. Probably more boat traffic there than above 87.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I may try River's Edge next chance I get to get the jonboat out. Due to time contraints I went on the Perdido today, but I wish I'd given up the extra hour of driving time and gone to Yellow anyway. I struggled today; explored a lot but fished quite a bit, never could find a bite other than bass fry pecking at a beetlespin and one really pretty bream.

Next chance I get to fish, I'll give the Yellow a look further upstream.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Is River's Edge a place I need to pay someone to launch (which I'm fine with if so)? As in, are there limited gate hours or anything like that, or is it open 24 hours?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes you have to pay. Guest Lake is right down the road and is free.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I heard there are crappie in guest lake


----------

